# Third brake light works other two dont.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do the turn signals use the same bulbs, if yes. do they work?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

"One of the lights was melted so I replaced the bar the light bulbs plug into " 
Doesn't sound good. A fixture rarely melts down by itself, more often due to a short somewhere else. Whatever caused it could have taken out some wires.

Bud


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Dburrill said:


> lights was melted


Loose socket connection causing high contact resistance while passing heavy current, but the bulb should have been dim. 
Weak spring > high resistance > high heating > weakening spring further.
What # bulb was there? 

Other problem is maybe socket connection springs wearing out everywhere and so exerting too little force on the bulb contacts?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Title is 3rd brake light works others don't.

Being 2 others the problem is pointing more at the wires than the one melted socket. Maybe where they branch off.

Bud


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

May have had the wrong bulb in the sockets where melting occurred.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

The third brake light comes directly from the brake switch. So we know the brake switch is ok. The two rear brake lights come from the brake switch to your multi-function switch, turn signal switch, then to your rear brake lights. I believe it's your multi-function switch, turn signal switch, that's at fault.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Brainbucket said:


> The third brake light comes directly from the brake switch. So we know the brake switch is ok. The two rear brake lights come from the brake switch to your multi-function switch, turn signal switch, then to your rear brake lights. I believe it's your multi-function switch, turn signal switch, that's at fault.


For that high parts cost, high labor job make pretty sure that's it. 
Auto wiring work is a PITA for me. Even if you find a schematic, they keep changing it.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Just in case, do a quick search for a TSB. Had a car that had the melting taillight issue (usually occurred between 2-5 years) because the housing ground wasn't sufficient. They issued a kit with terms, wire pigtails, and instructions to add another ground.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I had a Ford with the middle brake light and combo stop-turn-tail lights … did not have the yellow turn signals. Frequently the fender brake light would not work. Turns out the problem was the turn signal lever on the steering wheel. When I took it in for service and explained the problem, the mechanic instantly diagnosed it … apparently it’s common.


----------

